# ---- and Span~ a testimonial



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay, I normally try to be pretty 'green' in my choice of cleaning products. Vinegar, baking soda, etc...blah, blah, blah.

BUT! I was feeling nostalgic for the smell of my G.Grandma's sparkling clean kitchen. She used ---- and Span. 

Well, today I tried that stuff for the first time and Boy, Howdy! Every scuff mark on the linoleum tile, GONE! DH had dripped some "Great Stuff" foaming spray insulation on th kitchen floor last Fall...nothing would take it off, 'til this. It is (almost) like abrand new floor! 

The old washrag I used to wash the floor with is now CLEANER than it was before I mopped the floor with it. (!?) It even took the nicotine stains off my fingers...

I guess my GG was pretty smart. Plus, it is just fun to say...---- and Span. My kitchen floor is ---- and span. It really is! LOL.

WOW! the forum wont actually let me USE the name of this product. Only dashes for the first part. I guess this cleaning product is not PC. :shrug:but that doesn't mean it isn't an effective cleaner!


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

You might be trying to call someone a bad name instead of cleaning your floor. lol That's the same thing my gramma always used also. Does bring back memories.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

I've seen that word bleeped out before here. But I've never seen it bleeped out when someone was trying to use it like a bad word. Only when they used it in reference to cleaning.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Okay, I normally try to be pretty 'green' in my choice of cleaning products. Vinegar, baking soda, etc...blah, blah, blah.
> 
> BUT! I was feeling nostalgic for the smell of my G.Grandma's sparkling clean kitchen. She used ---- and Span.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the testimonial! Which product did you use?


----------



## Marie04 (Mar 3, 2008)

That really is a good product, especially the powder.. but the powder is hard to find sometimes.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> Which product did you use?


lol


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

ErinP said:


> lol


I meant which kind powder or liquid.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry. lol
I thought you were trying to get someone to type "---- and Span" again.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

No lol! That would have been funny though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Dreamy said:


> I meant which kind powder or liquid.


This one:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you ladycat! I will look for that at my supermarket.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Every time I see the first four letters bleeped out of that, I have to smile. It's happened regularly through the years here.

I guess I'd rather see it bleeped out than have someone offended.

BTW, I used the product too years ago. I had trouble with it dissolving but maybe it isn't like that any more.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I found it today at my local supermarket. Im going to try it this weekend on the linoleum floor in the bathroom.


----------

